# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  accessing ssrs2008 reports remotely with my systems IP without IIS

## vinayak.v

hi.. everybody..

i'm using ssrs2008 without IIS ...

i've created my reports and deployed in my system.. i.e

http://localhost:8080/rpt which are working fine.. (" i.e in XP prof SP3")

now i've developed an application in different system which windows server2008

in that i'm using reportviewer now.. what i want is when i run the project in

windows server the reports display from my system.. i.e my url http://myip:8080/rpt 

error msg("enable to connect remotely")

please help me...

i've tried by giving my http://myip:8080/rpt in another system .. but 

error is displayed ("page cannot be displayed") wat to do...

----------


## rmiao

Did you enable remote connection as prompted?

----------


## vinayak.v

yes i've enabled....

----------


## vinayak.v

hi.. everybody 
i got the solution here..
http://community.discountasp.net/showthread.php?t=4402

but now again i'm in a problem
how to assign security role for different system in a network
for a folder or it can be report..
i want to assign diferent permission for different users..

----------

